# Can redfoots eat the whole egg?



## sherlock15 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm going to give my tort an egg. Can i give him the yolk and the whites or just the yolk or just the whites ?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 2, 2015)

Whole egg. I boil them and them just crush the shell on the outside and kinda split it open. They eat the whole thing she'll and all. But that's for the big ones. The little guys I give just pieces too.


----------



## sherlock15 (Sep 2, 2015)

Just clarifying So they can have the yolk ?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 2, 2015)

Yep


----------



## sherlock15 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## tortadise (Sep 2, 2015)

Your welcome. They also love mushrooms. And those have some protein in them too. Not much. But some


----------



## dmmj (Sep 2, 2015)

mine loves eggs and mushrooms just like me


----------



## BaconandEggs (Sep 3, 2015)

My RF and YF demolish mushrooms and hard boiled eggs like crack!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 3, 2015)

BaconandEggs said:


> My RF and YF demolish mushrooms and hard boiled eggs like crack!


Crack??


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 4, 2015)

Will said:


> Crack??
> View attachment 146692


I'm struggling to see the computer, tears rolling down my face. LMAO.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 4, 2015)

Let me be the ninth to answer
I boil them and crush them/completely smash them and give my RF the whole, smashed egg. white, yolk and shell.
Funny enough, two of mine won't eat egg.


----------

